

TSA Needs a Risk-Based Approach to Airport Security - jazzdev
http://reason.com/blog/2010/11/17/tsa-needs-a-risk-based-approac

======
gojomo
Strange days indeed: Reason Magazine advocating a federally-issued biometric
ID card.

I suspect that the body-scans and frisky-frisks are just door #1 and door #1
in a grand plan to get people to enthusiastically adopt (as yet unannounced
but coming soon) door #3, national biometric ID cards and/or an official
federal 'risk rank' per person, that would be based on background checks or
even 'Total Information Awareness'-style data mining.

